# Start of the forum



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 26, 2006)

This forum is to allow volunteers a medium to communicate about different trees they have looked at or wish to look at. To help find trees in out of the way places. To facilitate teamwork so that if a tree needs to be climbed to measure, or an inclinometer is needed to check hight people with the tools and skills can meet with those who need them.

I would like to develop a protocol so that we all do it the same way, thus avoiding the tendency for some to err on the side of winning a score for "their" tree. Maybe once people get to see a number of different trees they will develop an interest in the program, not in just finding a record.

For myself I find this a hobby and a passion that boarders on a vocation. Trees are cool, but big, outstanding trees are awe inspiring. The number of outstanding trees in the record, under individual species, is in itself motivating to me. With all the problems we have, from biotic and abiotic problems to land development (that could be abiotic, no?) I think having the record book tracking all outstanding trees is a good thing. 

Second I hope this turns into a place where the public can come to find if their outstanding tree is a champion. 

Currently what we will be doing is a heavily moderated board.All posts will be vetted by a moderator, to keep the board on topic, to put it diplomaticly. wich means your post will not automaticly appear after submitting it.

If this does take off, I hope to have a seperate the public from the volunteer, having the latter limited read only to the public.


----------

